# aftermarket wheels



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

If anybody put some aftermarket wheels on their car, could you please send me a picture of the car? I am interested in getting some wheels and want to see some GTO's with aftermarket rims. I am thinking of getting Voxx Scorze. They are a deep dish design and come in anthracite which is a darker grey that should look great with my silver car. But I am hesitant cause you never know what it would look like on the car, but if I could atleast see a variety of wheels on the GTO, it would help me decide if they should look good or not. Thanks for anybody who can help. My email address is [email protected]. I'm new to the forum, so I don't know if it's possible to get my email address without me posting it or not.


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

Have you tried Tire Rack?

http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_gar...tiac&autoModel=GTO&autoYear=2004&autoModClar=


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My GTO with 18" Momo Tuner wheels...


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Is that an F100 C or D?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Don said:


> Is that an F100 C or D?


A "D" model.

Here are others you may like, though the aliasing is horrible. The hi-rez versions are at home.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Group A wheels in AZ has a bunch of ROH and Simmons wheels made specifically in OZ for the holdens. I picked up a set of Chrome Fury's before I even got the car.


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

*thanks*

Hey Groucho, thanks for the pix. Nice looking car! I was also thinking about some stripes. Are yours painted on or stickers? How much did it run to have it done? Brian


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

sno-rydr said:


> Hey Groucho, thanks for the pix. Nice looking car! I was also thinking about some stripes. Are yours painted on or stickers? How much did it run to have it done? Brian


Thanks!

Mine are vinyl, though eventually I'd like to have them painted on (and have them run all the down the back of the car- now they stop under the wing). Sorry- dunno what they cost to put on, as they were applied by the dealership.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I will try to get my rim pics up when it quits raining.

What kind of jet/plane is that? Cool pic!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That's the M318 _White Knight_, the aircraft that carries our SpaceShipOne manned spacecraft to altitude prior to launch.

I work for the company who recently snagged the X-prize.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Very cool place to work. How high did it go?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> Very cool place to work. How high did it go?


The aircraft pictured, White Knight, hauls SpaceShipOne up to ~47,000".

We won the $10mil X-Prize by flying SpaceShipOne manned into space twice within 5 days (although the rules allow for two weeks). Sept 29th, Mike Melvill (my boss) flew her to 337,700' and on Oct 4 Brian Binnie took her to 367,500'.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6167761/

Quite a lot of fun.


----------

